
The Usability of Passwords - FAQ - duck
http://www.baekdal.com/tips/the-usability-of-passwords-faq/
======
fexl
Yes, and see <http://diceware.com> for a method of generating highly secure
and memorable passphrases completely offline, using standard six-sided dice.

